# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigracioni ne Kanada

## SUPERSTAR_N1

.SA  KOHE  DUHET  TE  PRESIM   DERI  NE  MOMENTIN  E  INTERVISTES ? 


Eshtë e kuptueshme që , menjëherë, me marrjen e vendimit për të emigruar, pjesa më e madhe e personave që dëshirojnë këtë gjë, është që të marrin sa  më shpejt vizën. Për çka i takon kandidatëve nga Europa Lindore, dëshira e tyre është e përshpejtuar dhe prej rënies së shpejtë të vlerave të të mirave materiale, ku prej shitjes së tyre bazohen pothuajse të gjithë kandidatët për emigracion, për të patur fondin e nevojshëm te vendosjes së tyre në Kanada (fond, i cili i kalon zakonisht të 10 mijë $ USA, për një familje standart, me dy femijë). Për këtë gjë, komuniteti i emigrantëve të mundshëm, ështe mjaft sensibël ndaj shumë formulash magjike, të cilat mund të shkurtojnë periudhën e këtij procesi. 

           Teksti i mëposhtëm ka për qëllim rikujtimin e elementëve  përkufizues të sistemit kanadez të seleksionimit si dhe për të kuptuar çfarë mund të bëhet dhe çfarë smundet për të shpejtuar përfundimin e nje dosje emigracioni.

           Përpara se ti referohemi periudhës së procesimit (processing times), duhet që të kemi parasysh faktin se, sistemi kanadez i seleksionimit nuk është një llotari, siç është ai amerikan. Ai bazohet në një seri të sofistikuar kriteresh, përmbushja e të cilëve nuk është fare e lehtë për pjesën më të madhe të kandidatëve dhe, tamam për këtë, kërkon një përgatitje të vazhdueshme dhe mjaft të hollësishme, si  përpara, ashtu dhe pas vendosjes së dosjes në ambasadë. Qëllimi kryesor, për të cilin kandidati angazhon një profesionist (avokat apo këshilltar), duhet të jetë në rradhë të parë, jo shkurtimi i periudhës së procesimit të dosjes, se sa realizimi me sukses i përfundimit të saj nëpërmjet marrjes së vizës së rezidentit të përhershëm në Kanada.

Mbas prezantimit të këtyre të dhënave në fillim të këtij materiali, tani le të merremi me hollësirat e sistemit të seleksionimit, me pasoja mbi periudhën e procesimit të dosjeve. Që në fillim duhet të kuptojmë  se që të gjitha zyrat kanadeze të vizave (konsullata, ambasada, apo dhe qëndra procesimi), respektojnë mjaft strikt dy rregulla bazë: 

-          Menjëherë mbas regjistrimit të dosjes, me respektimin e të gjitha kushteve legale (respektivisht, pagesa e taksës së procesimit , kompletimit korrekt të formularëve si dhe vendosjes bashkë me to, të gjithë dokumentave të nevojshme), një kërkesë për emigracion e cila plotëson minimumin e 60 pikëve në letër (paper screening), do të çojë në mënyrë të sigurtë në programimin e një interviste, përvec rasteve kur kandidati ka fatin që ti akordohet viza pa intervistë (duke përfituar prej një interview waiver). Eshtë, pra, komplet pa bazë frika e disa personave që, kalimi i një periudhe kohe më të gjatë pa u programuar ndonjë intervistë, do të thotë braktisja e këtij rasti ose mbyllja e dosjes prej autoriteteve kanadeze.

-          Të gjitha kërkesat për emigracion të cilat i takojnë njërës dhe të njëjtës klasë emigrantësh (independent immigrants, family class, refugee claimants etj.), janë të programuara për intervista strikt sipas rradhës së regjistrimit të tyre (on a first  come, first servedbasis). Megjithatë, kjo rregullë, aplikohet vecmas në nivelin e cdo konsullate dhe jo në nivelin e sistemit në përgjithesi. Për këtë gjë, dy kandidatë të cilët kanë vendosur kërkesën e tyre në të njëjtën ditë, por në konsullata kanadeze të ndryshme, në më të shumtën e rasteve, do të  programohen për intervista në data të ndryshme, në varësi të ritmit të punës të cdo njërës prej të dyjave konsullata. Në kuadrin e çdo njërës prej tyre, rradha aplikohet  strikt, dhe asnjeri, qoftë ai avokat apo funksionar i ambasades, nuk do të mund të rregullojë dosjen e ndonjë kandidati në mënyrë që të kalojë rradhën, mbi të tjerët.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Personat të cilët kanë mundësinë që të ndjekin evolucionin e periudhës së përpunimit të dosjeve të emigrimit, kanë parë që fluktuacioni (lëvizja) e këtyre periudhave manifestohet jo vetëm nga një konsullatë tek tjetra, por dhe në kuadrin e të njëjtës konsullatë në periudha të ndryshme. Shpjegimi ka të bëjë me bashkëveprimin e një serie faktorësh, prezenca e të cilëve dhe evolucioni i tyre është mjaft i vështirë për tu parashikuar, biles dhe në nivelet ku merren vendimet e sistemit të emigracionit. Disa prej këtyre faktorëve influencojnë periudhat e procesimit në të gjitha konsullatat atëhere kur manifestohen, të tjerë faktorë ndërhyjnë  në mënyre strikte në nivelin e një konsullate në veçanti dhe bëjnë të mundur reorientimin ciklik të valës së dosjeve nga një konsullatë tek tjetra, fenomen që vjen prej specifikës së ligjeve kanadeze të emigracionit, qoftë që kjo punë është në përputhje ose jo, me interesat e vendit të origjinës së kandidatit. 

           Për çka i takon faktorëve në nivel të përgjithshëm, ja një seri me një karakter kryesisht shpjegues: 

-          Qeveria kanadeze stabilizon cdo vit për cdo seksion emigrimi në vecanti, të ashtuquajturat final disposition targets, një lloj norme e cila përfaqson numrin e rasteve të cilat duhen përfunduar gjatë vitit respektiv; menjëherë mbasi përmbushet norma vjetore, konstatohet një ngadalsi e pergjithshme e ritmit të përfundimit të dosjeve, deri sa të behen publike shifrat për vitin e ardhshëm. 

-          Pakësimi i buxhetit mund të këtë si pasojë pakësimin e personelit nëpër konsullata, gjë e cila, ne mënyrë llogjike, prek dhe numrin e kërkesave të cilat një konsullate mundet ti zgjidhë brenda një intervali kohe të dhënë. 

-          Për të kompesuar këtë fenomen, qeveria kanadeze ka inkurajuar  deri në vitin 1997, praktikën e heqjes së intervistave (interview waiver) për ata kandidatë dosjet e të cilëve dukeshin që tregonin se i përmbushnin te gjitha kriteret e seleksionimit pa qënë i nevojshëm verifikimi direkt i informacionit. Kjo praktikë, me pas, u braktis thuajse komplet si pasojë e zbulimit të shumë dokumentave të fallsifikuara në dosjet për të cilat disa nga funksionaret e emigracionit kishin filluar që ti akordonin heqjen e intervistave. Si pasojë, ndodhi një ngadalsim i pergjithshëm i ritmit të përfundimit të dosjeve, mase e marrë kjo për  nevojën e verifikimit në mënyrë më të kujdesshme të dokumentave, për të siguruar atë që autoritetet e quajne me termin eufemistik integriteti i sistemit. Megjithë këtë, momentalisht, disa zyra emigracioni akordojnë heqjen e intervistave në proporcion shumë më të lartë se sa të tjerat; psh., Qendra e Procesimit në Buffalo (SHBA) akordon heqjen e intervistave shumë kandidateve nga Europa Lindore, biles disave të cilët kanë profesione që nuk kanë asnjë shans që të kenë favore te tilla në Romë, Varshavë apo dhe Bukuresht! 

           Përvec faktorëve me nivel të përgjithshëm të përmëndur më lart, disa konsullata bëhen me kalimin e kohës më të tërheqshme për kandidatët si dhe për përfaqsuesit e tyre, të cilët janë vazhdimisht të alarmuar që të zbulojnë se ku mund të përpunohet sa më shpejt dosja e klientit të tyre. Kjo gjë i detyrohet faktorëve të mëposhtëm: 

-          Numri i funksionarëve kanadeze të emigracionit të cilët kanë të drejtë marrje vendimesh, ndryshon nga një konsullate tek tjetra, kurse koha e procesimit të dosjeve varet direkt nga raporti ndërmjet numrit të dosjeve dhe numrit të ketyre funksionarëve, si dhe hapësirës që disponon konsullata për kryerjen në mënyrë simultane të një numri të madh intervistash. 

-          Disa konsullata emigracioni të cilat rrezikoheshin të mbylleshin si pasojë e mungesës së klientelës lokale, kanë praktikuar në të kaluarën e afërt, një politikë të tërheqjes së disa kandidatëve nga vendet fqinje, nëpërmjet procesimit shumë më të shpejtë të dosjeve aty se sa ne konsullatat që funksiononin në vendet fqinje. Eshtë, psh., rasti i Seksionit të Emigrimit  në Budapest, i cila mbijetoji një fare kohe prej rumunëve, të tërhequr prej periudhes së procesimit  gati gjysma e asaj që praktikohej në periudhën respektive në Ambasaden Kanadeze në Bukuresht. 

-          Atëhere kur një konsullate bëhet e njohur nëpërmjet shpejtësisë, komuniteti i profesionistëve të emigracionit (OPIC) , bën çështë e mundur që të regjistrojë ose të transferoje dosjet e klientëve të tyre ne konsullatën respektive; për një periudhë të gjatë kohe, në persepktivë, kjo gjë bën të mundur  akumulimin e dosjeve, gjë e cila ngadalson ritmin e përpunimit të tyre, siç ndodhi në fillim të vitit 2000 me Ambasadën Kanadeze të Varshavës (e cila ndërkohë, ka filluar të rekuperojë vonesën si pasojë e një organizimi të mire, të seriozitetit të personelit, si dhe të stratagemës të cilën e përdori ish-program manager-i, i cili i dergoi të gjithë kandidatëve letra në të cilat i shpjegonte periudhën më të gjatë të kohës të përpunimit të dosjeve të tyre se sa ishte në realitet, duke  bërë të mundur që shumë prej klientëve  të transferojnë dosjet në kosullata të tjera). 

-          Në përfundim mund të themi se, megjithëse periudha e pritjes është shumë e shkurtër, ambasada respektive (sic duket që po ndodh me atë të Romës) bëhet e njohur nëpërmjet përqindjes së madhe të refuzimeve dhe, si pasojë, dëshiruesit e emigracionit i vendosin dosjet në ambasada të tjera ku gjejnë tjetër lloj mirsjellje, biles, dhe nëse duhet që të presin disa muaj më shumë.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Veprimi i bashkërenditur i gjithë këtyre faktorëve , të përgjithshëm dhe specifikë, e bën të vështirë, por jo të pamundur vlerësimin e periudhës së procesimit të nevojshëm të një dosje e cila vendoset në një moment të caktuar në një konsullatë. Ky është shpjegimi për të cilin asnjë avokat serioz nuk angazhohet që të finalizojë  një dosje në një interval të parashikuar më parë, dhe është normale që të jetë kështu, kur dhe vetë zyrtarët në Otawa (të sistemit të emigracionit), si dhe çdo immigration program manager në veçanti, janë të kujdesshëm që të mos japin asnjë garanci në këtë sens. Megjithatë, njohja e mirë e kushteve konkrete të punës në çdo ambasadë, si dhe e numrit dhe e kapacitetit profesional të funksionarëve të emigracionit që punojnë atje, janë elemente që bëjnë që parashikimet e disa praktikantëve me eksperiencë,  të pranohen që të jenë korrekte në pjesën më të madhe të rasteve. Plus kësaj, mundësia e disa organizatave profesionale, siç është OPIC-u (Organization of Professional Immigration Consultants),  për të marrë për anëtarët e tyre informacione komplete, korrekte dhe të aktualizuara në këndvështrim me politikën dhe procedurat e emigracionit të qeverisë, krijojnë avantazhe të mëdha për kandidatët të cilët apelojnë tek ekspertët respektivë. Duke njohur, psh., periudhën e procesimit në ambasada të ndryshme, si dhe përqindjen e dosjeve të pranuara (për kategori emigrantësh),  një  kandidat mundet të këshillohet se ku mund të vendosë dosjen në menyrë që koha e procesimit të jetë sa më e shkurtër, por në të njëjtën kohë dhe sa i madh është, për çdo rast ose në mënyre specifike, rreziku për të qënë i refuzuar nëse e vendos dosjen në ndonjë ambasadë. Për informimin e lexuesve, të themi se përqindja e inxhinjerëve të cilët janë të refuzuar ne Bukuresht është shumë më e madhe se sa i atyreve që marrin p:ergjigje negative në Varshavë; është më e lehtë që të pranohesh si ekonomist ose kontabël në Bukuresht se sa në Romë dhe Vjenë, dhe, kryesisht, në kryeqytetet e tjera perëndimore. Nga ana tjetër, në Vjenë të vjen rradha per intervistë në 7-9 muaj, kurse në Bukuresht për rreth 2 vjet. Megjithë këtë, jo Vjena është ambasada më e shpejtë kanadeze, por ajo në Mexico City!  Megjithëse shumë pak kandidatë nga Europa Lindore kanë kurajon dhe mjetet e nevojshme materiale që të bëjnë rrugën deri atje dhe të vendosin dosjen në këtë ambasadë. Eshtë e vërtetë se të bësh një rrugë deri në Mexico City me rastin e intervistes kushton, por gjithashtu, kaq i vërtetë është fakti se në krahasim, psh. me Bukureshtin, pret tre herë me pak. Por çfarë mendimi keni për Port-au-Prince (Haiti), i cili është thuajse njëlloj i shpejtë dhe, për më tepër, ka program manager ish-shefin (deri në shtator 1997) të Seksionit të Emigrimit në Bukuresht? Zoti Jean-Claude Gosselin është ai i cili siguroi atëherë një ritëm procesimi prej, maksimum, 4-6 muajsh, dhe mbi të gjitha është më specialisti për dosjet e europjano-lindoreve si asnjeri tjetër. Atëhere, pse jo? Sigurisht, kushton rruga si pasojë e distancës gjeografike, por a keni bërë ndonjëherë llogarinë sa rroga të vëreteta kanadeze i ndajnë në kohë të dyja ambasadat? 

           Më poshtë, paraqesim një tabelë krahasuese të shkallës së ngarkesës dhe të kohës së procesimit, ashtu sic janë shifrat për vitin 2000, në disa nga seksionet konsullore kanadeze të emigrimit. Me që pjesa më e madhe e lexuesve të interesuar i takojnë kategorisë skilled workers ( në të cilën hyjnë jo vetëm punëtorë të kualifikuar, por dhe çdo specialist i cili vjen në Kanada për të kërkuar punë si rrogëtar), do të lemë mënjanë të dhënat për çka i takon kategorive, sic janë biznesmenët, refugjatët dhe anetarët e të ashtuquajturës family class (bashkëshortët, fëmijë ose të tjerë trashegimtarë të ndodhur nën vartësinë/sponsorizimin e sponsorve si dhe prindërit). Gjithashtu, nuk perfshihen në tabele ambasadat mjaft të ngadalshme, siç janë ato të New Delhit, Pekinit, Islamabadit etj., të cilat nuk paraqesin interes për kandidatet europjano-lindorë. 

Ambasada (Konsullata) 
 Numri i dosjeve të regjistruara 
 Periudha mesatare e procesimit të një dosje (në muaj) 
 Shënime 

Ankara (Turqi) 
 1108 
 25 
 Duhet evituar për skilled workers 

Berlin (Gjermani) 
 796 
 22 
 Tendenca për ngadalsim 

Bukuresht (Rumani) 
 2224 
 26 
 Tendenca për ngadalsim; për vitin 2001 parashikohet që numri i dosjeve që do të procesohen të arrijë  në 3190 

Buffalo (SHBA), Qendra Rajonale e Procesimit 
 13990 
 17 
 Shpejt dhe korrekt në më të shumtën e rasteve, përqindje e lartë e heqjes së intervistës (interview waive) 

Havana (Kuba) 
 138 
  ------ 
 Shumë shpejt 

Kiev (Ukraina) 
 745 
 32 
 Shumë avash si pasojë e verifikimit në mënyrë të imte të dokumentave 

Londra, Qendra Rajonale e Procesimit (B.M.) 
 5080 
 23 
 Periudha e procesimit është dyfishuar karshi vitit 1998 

Mexico City (Meksike) 
 628 
 9 
 Seksioni më i shpejtë kanadez i emigrimit 

Moska (Rusia) 
 1993 
 32 
 Vështirësi të mëdha si pasojë e organized  crime 

Paris, Qendra Rajonale e Procesimit (Francë) 
 5079 
 14 
 Shumë efikas, mjaft korrekt 

Port-au-Prince (Haiti) 
 444 
 10 
 E rekomandueshme për skilled workers 

Port of Spain (Trinidad & Tobago) 
 383 
 17 
 E rekomandueshme për skilled workers 

Roma (Itali) 
 Të dhëna të pa 

publikuara, por dihet qe nuk janë shumë të ngarkuar 
 --------- 
 Janë shumë te shpejtë por me një përqindje të madhe refuzimesh dhe manifestojnë tendenca për ngadalsimin e ritmit 

Tel Aviv (Izrael) 
 963 
 16 
 Verikimi është mjaft strikt 

Viena (Austria) 
 1353 
 15 
 E rekomandueshme për skilled workers 

Varshava 
 1442 
 17 
 Tenedencë për shkurtim të periudhës se pritjes, mbas një periudhe ngadalsimi të theksuar n;e 2 vjetet e fundit 


           Përballë këtyre të dhënave dhe duke ditur që ato do të vazhdojnë të jenë të tilla dhe për nje periudhë të mire kohe më të gjatë në të ardhmen, si dhe si pasojë e planeve të qeverisë për të aplikuar sistemin The Global Case Management System, shumë persona bëjnë pyetjen se nëse nuk do të ishte më me fitim nëse trasferonin dosjet.  Eshtë më mirë që të dihet që, megjithëse operacioni në vetvete është i thjeshtë (implikon një kërkesë të thjeshtë dhe pagesën e një takse), ky hap meriton të bëhet në periudhën e menjëhershme të vendosjes së dosjes në konsullatë dhe jo atëhere kur kandidati është mërzitur prej pritjes së gjatë, sepse, menjëherë i trasferuar në një ambasadë  të shpejtë, kjo quhet dosje e re dhe ze rradhën që në fillim. Gjithashtu, është më mirë për ata që vendosin që të bëjnë një hap të tillë, si dhe ata që e vendosin dosjen që në fillim në ambasada të tjera që skanë të bëjnë me vendin e tyre të origjinës, të sigurojnë shërbimet e një profesionisti kanadez i cili mban lidhjen, nga Kanadaja, me ambasadën respektive.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Këshilla për të ardhurit e rinj në Kanada 



- Para se të firmosni letra për probleme emigracioni mund të vini në  Community Action Center, për një konsultim falas për të kuptuar të drejtat dhe detyrimet tuaja në lidhje me emigracionin.

- Duhet të keni kujdes sepse shpesh herë ndodh që persona jo të autorizuar, ose që mendojnë vetëm paratë që do të marrin prej jush, ju këshillojnë keq. Kjo ndikon në kohëzjatjen pambarim të procedurave me emigracionin.

- Çdo problem e ka një zgjidhje, por duhet ditur që në fillim se si mund të zgjidhet ai, prandaj konsultimi i parë është shumë i rëndësishëm.

- Para se të paguani një person, sigurohuni se ai është në gjëndje të zgjidhë me të vërtetë problemin tuaj.

- Para  se të vendosni se kush do të merret me problemin tuaj, sigurohuni që ai nuk ka reputacion të keq me emigracionin.

- Duhet patur parasysh se nuk mund të ndihmohet një shqipëtar nëse nuk dihet mirë historia dhe situata  aktuale e vëndit nga ai vjen.

- Ju kujtoj edhe një herë se të gjitha problemet e kanë një zgjidhje. Prandaj askush të mos e mundojë veten me mendime të kota se për këtë apo për atë arsye do të humbisni të drejtën e qëndrimit në Kanada. Kanadaja është në një ndër vendet e para në botë me një pafundësi ligjesh që favorizojnë emigracionin. Mudohuni të gjeni personin e duhur që tju ndihmojë në mënyrë profesionale e të dijë të shfrytëzojë  të gjitha mundësitë që ofrojnë këto ligje.

Community Action Center ju ofron konsultim falas për çfarëdolloj problemi; jo vetëm një konsultim, por sa herë të dëshironi mund të trokisni dhe ne do tju gjëndemi pranë. Me ekseriencën tonë 30 vjeçare do të mundohemi tiu ndihmojmë në zgjidhjen e problemit tuaj.

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Kriteret e Aplikimit



- Kanadaja është një vend që është krijuar dhe zhvilluar nëpërmjet emigracionit. Valët e emigracionit kanë qenë të shumta por në shekullin e 20-të njihen disa si më të rëndësishmet: periudha midis dy luftrave botërore, periudha pas luftës së dytë botërore deri në fillimin e viteve '60 si dhe fillimi i viteve '90. Pavarësisht se në këto periudha emigracioni ka njohur shifra shumë të larta, në përgjithësi, në këtë vend dyert për emigrantë nga gjithë bota kanë qenë gjithmonë të hapura. Vetëm në këto vitet e fundit Ministria e Emigracionit ka percaktuar si kuotë-objektiv shifrën 225,000 emigrantë që duhet të pranohen çdo vit në Kanada.

   - Në Maj të vitit 1997 u aprovuan edhe kriteret e reja të pranimit të emigrantëve të pavarur, të vetëpunësuarve, sipërmarrësve dhe investitorëve. Këto kritere janë aktualisht në fuqi dhe është e nevojshme që çdokush që është i interesuar të emigrojë në këtë vend të njihet me to para se të fillojë aplikimin. Duhet thënë që proçesi i aplikimit ka koston e vet dhe njohja me kushtet e aplikimit është domosdoshmëri në menyrë që të shmangen shpenzimet e panevojshme nga ata që nuk i plotësojnë kushtet për të fituar aplikimin.

   - Ligji Kanadez i Imigracionit si dhe urdhëresat dhe rregulloret në fuqi kanë përcaktuar mënyrën e përzgjedhjes së emigrantëve të ardhshëm që do të pranohen me statusin e banorit të përhershëm (permanent resident). Në mënyrë të përmbledhur mund të thuhet se objektivi i Qeverisë Kanadeze është të fusë çdo vit në Kanada njerëz të kualifikuar që me eksperiencat e tyre profesionale të mund të kontribojnë në mënyrë produktive në përparimin ekonomik të këtij vendi. Krahas aspektit profesional një rëndësi të dorës së parë ka njohja e njërës prej gjuhëve zyrtare të Kanadasë (anglishtes ose frëngjishtes), mosha e aplikantit si dhe eksperienca në punë e shprehur në vite. 

    - Më poshtë janë rreshtuar të gjithë faktorët që merren në analizë nga Ambasadat kanadeze kur proçesohet kërkesa e një aplikanti të kategorisë së imigrantëve të pavarur:
   mosha (min. 21 vjeç; deri në 44 vjeç aplikanti
    përfiton maksimumin e pikëve),
   shkollimi (vitet e shkollimit dhe diplomimi përkatës),
   shanset për punësim (për këtë ekziston një listë
    profesionesh të parapëlqyera),
   faktori trenim për profesionin në të cilin aplikohet,
   punësim i garantuar (kur aplikanti ka një kontratë
    pune pa ardhur në Kanada),
   aftësitë gjuhësore (në anglisht ose frëngjisht),
   faktori demografik (nevojat e Kanadasë në një
    moment të caktuar për emigrantë),
   të afërm në Kanada (vëlla, motër, prindër, gjyshër,
    dajë-teze-xhajë-hallë, nipër),
   faktori përshtatshmëri (vlerësimi që aplikantit i jepet në
    fund të intervistës nga oficeri i imigracionit me të cilin
    shprehen shanset që ky aplikant ka per t'ju përshtatur në
    mënyrë të suksesshme nga ana profesionale).

   - Duke qenë përfaqësuesit tuaj ne jemi të gatshëm t'ju ofrojmë menjëherë gratis një vlerësim të shanseve tuaja duke ju shpjeguar në mënyrë të detajuar se cilat do të jenë pikat tuaja të forta dhe ato të dobta. Mos hezitoni të kontaktoni me ne.
   e-mail lss@lenasettlement.com ose ilir@lenasettlement.com

   - Është e nevojshme të theksohet që me kriteret në fuqi janë të favorizuar ata që kanë diplomime universitare si inxhinierët, ekonomistët, përkthyesit, specialistë të bujqësisë dhe blegtorisë, shkencave sociale dhe natyrore, studiues të fushave të ndryshme etj. të cilët kanë të paktën një vit eksperiencë pune në fushën për të cilën janë diplomuar dhe janë të moshave 21-44 vjeç.

   - Proçesi i aplikimit kalon nëpërmjet një Ambasade Kanadeze, pavarësisht se cila. Është e drejtë e gjithësecilit të aplikojë atje ku ai dëshiron. Një pjesë e mirë e aplikantëve nga Shqipëria kanë zgjedhur si Ambasadë atë në Romë, e cila i interviston aplikantët në Tiranë. Por jo pak janë ata që kanë aplikuar nëpërmjet Ambasadës Kanadeze në Varshavë, Ankara, Bukuresht e gjetkë.

   - Aplikimi kalon nëpër disa faza, por më e rëndësishmja është intervista, në të cilën merret edhe vendimi për kualifikimin apo jo të kërkesës së aplikantit. Intervista zhvillohet në Ambasadën Kanadeze midis një oficeri të imigracionit kanadez dhe aplikantit. Pas përfundimit me sukses të saj duhet që aplikanti të kryejë një kontroll mjekësor nga një mjek i njohur prej Qeverisë Kanadeze. Në Shqipëri është një i tillë. Ky kontroll duhet të bindë Ambasadën se personi në fjalë dhe anetarët e familjes së tij nuk paraqesin problem për shëndetin publik kanadez me gjendjen e tyre shëndetësore. Disa Ambasada pas marrjes së rezultatit të analizave mjekësore i kërkojnë aplikantit të transferojë fonde të mjaftueshme monetare në një llogari bankare në Kanada të hapur në emër të tij. Nga ana tjetër, që Ambasada të marrë vendimin përfundimtar, pra lëshimin e vizës, duhet që edhe Ministria e Brendshme Kanadeze të japë miratimin e saj pas shqyrtimit që ajo i bën të dhënave personale të aplikantit.

   - Në këtë proçes të ndërlikuar dhe disa herë të zgjatur në kohë, roli i përfaqësuesit ligjor, të cilin Lena Settlement Services e ka luajtur me shumë sukses, është i domosdoshëm. Ligji është kompleks, po ashtu janë edhe proçedurat. Kjo shpeshherë shkakton te aplikantët paqartësi të cilat shpien në gabime deri në humbjen e aplikimit. Megjithëse është një e drejtë e gjithësecilit të aplikojë edhe vete, praktika ka treguar se aplikimi me perfaqësues ligjor është me i suksesshëm. Lena Settlement Services në këtë drejtim ka qenë pa dyshim kompania më e suksesshme dhe më e dëgjuar në Shqipëri.

----------


## toni_d

jam ne nje mendim me ty!!!!

po ku e ka adresen kjo "community action center" ne Kanada? 

po pate mundesi ma jep dot?

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

E di si eshte puna? Emigracioni ne Kanada duket si zgjidhje e perkryer per nje intelektual Shqiptar (apo te nje vendi tjeter). Problemi eshte se sistemi Kandez i emigracionit nuk eshte i koordinuar me * pune-dhenesit te cilet i diskreditojne dipllomat universitare dhe eksperiencen e punes jashte Kanadase.* . Shume artikuj jane publikuar ne shtypin kanadez mbi pasojat tragjike te ketij hendeku. Me shume se 1/3 e emigranteve qe vijne ne Kanada jetojne nen minimumin jetik(poverty line) dhe kjo perqindje ka ardhur duke u rritur qe nga vitet 90. Prandaj, toka e premtuar nuk eshte edhe aq e bekuar sa mund ta mendojne aspirantet per Kanadeze te ardhshem.

----------


## DhArMa

Qafir, ajo qe thua ti eshte e vertet ne c'do vend te botes. Kudo qe je shkolla qe ke kryer ne shqiperi nuk te njihet hic fare ose te duhet me dhene provime plotesuese. Shumica e njerezve ketu (USA) fillojne mastera, (por duke marre shume klasa plotesuese, por kjo mvaret nga dega qe studjon). 
Ideja e qeverise Kanadeze duhet te jete te mos marrin njerez qe do te jene parazite, edhe te marrin ndihma sociale, te mos i behen barre shtetit. Kur je i shkolluar ke me shume shance te besh dicka me jeten tende edhe te vazhdosh studimet.
Shumica e zhgenjimeve vjen nga perrallat qe emigrantet shqiptare tregojne edhe e zbukurojne realitetin. Por, e verteta eshte se kur shkon ne emigrim, te gjithe zhgenjehen ne fillim e pastaj mesohen me jetesen.

SUPERSTAR N1: Mesa di une piket e kerkuara nga qeveria Kanadeze jane rritur edhe tashme eshte 75 pike.

----------


## Zanë Kosove

Lena Settlement Services, eshte Agency  Non for Profit apo ...?
hmmm...
Superstar 1, dhashte zoti e s'je nga ata qe vetem per ngritjen e degjueses se telefonit kerkon &20-shen nga te porsaardhurit ...!

----------


## Jusufi1

pershendetje a ka mundesi te me informoni ju lutem.
a mund te udhetoj nga Prishtina per ne Canad,me Unmik-Travel Document,dhe me Green Card,te Amerikes .A me duhet Visa apo jo.ju faleminderit per mirekuptim.

----------


## endrys

Pershendetje  te gjitheve .
Mundet dikush te me tregoje rrugen me te shkurter per te emigruar ne KANADA . Si mund te aplikosh online dhe cili site eshte me i sigurte? 
flm

----------


## Peniel

Mund të aplikosh on-line në shumë site. Për mendimin tim mënyra më e mirë dhe më e sigurt është pranë ambasadës kanadeze. Një site që për mua ia vlen ta vizitosh është   www.migrationexpert.com



Personalisht kam ngelur shumë i kënaqur nga shërbimi që ofron.




Gjithë të mirat,

ns

----------


## gt2xf

Pershnetjet me t'ngrofta per juve te gjithe!
Si i bohet me emigru ne menyren ma te shpejte e ma te leht ne Australi apo Canada?

Personi qi po pyt ka 1. pasosh Shqipnijet, 2. Pasosh Swedise, 3. te amerikes....

Felemneres,

----------


## mia@

Cfare eshte pasosh-i?

----------


## Endless

> Cfare eshte pasosh-i?


huh? Pashaport.

----------


## mia@

> huh? Pashaport.


Ma mori mendja, por hera e pare qe e degjoj pasosh. 
Shkruani  shqip o njerez kur kerkoni ndihme.

----------


## gt2xf

....me "fal" o Mia por tahse te shkruaj gjuhe te perditshme jo letrare prandaj. Une megjithate pyeta rreth emigracionit ne Australi apo Canada nuk te kerkova ndihme ne gjuhen shqipe!!!
Edhe ti qe po thua qe te shkruajme shqip cfare eshte ajo poshte mesazheve tua ne anglisht?:--))



> Ma mori mendja, por hera e pare qe e degjoj pasosh. 
> Shkruani  shqip o njerez kur kerkoni ndihme.

----------


## fegi

E vetmja menyre me te garantu dikush esht  per australi.

----------


## gt2xf

Meqe ditke anglisht po ta shpjegoj...:-)

A passport is a document, issued by a national government, which certifies, for the purpose of international travel, the identity and nationality of its holder. The elements of identity are name, date of birth, sex, and place of birth. Most often, nationality and citizenship are congruent.

A passport does not of itself entitle the passport holder entry into another country, nor to consular protection while abroad or any other privileges. It does, however, normally entitle the passport holder to return to the country that issued the passport. Rights to consular protection arise from international agreements, and the right to return arises from the laws of the issuing country. A passport does not represent the right or the place of residence of the passport holder in the country that issued the passport.




> Cfare eshte pasosh-i?

----------


## gt2xf

Cfare lloj garancie te lutem, se kisha qef ta kisha edhe nji leter qe fleten e pare e ka me kanguru dhe une....:-)))
A e din mire kete jeton ne Australi ti? apo ke degjuar?



> E vetmja menyre me te garantu dikush esht  per australi.

----------

